# Images of the Day



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

As *Ben Smith says, *today's fight for the best visual is not even close:

Ouch.










That's Barack *Obama today in Iraq* with Gen. David Petreaus and John McCain today with the elder George Bush.

You know how they say a picture says a thousand words?

'nuff said.

I think it is telling how many reporters (and lest we not forget all 4 major news anchors) followed Obama around this past weekend (~250), compared to the handful that followed McCant thru a similar trip earlier.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes, it is telling........NO-bama finally heard mc cain and got his sorry-*** to Iraq to see, finally, first hand what the hell is going on there.

mc cain on the other hand, having spent more time there, is seen at home talking with a past President, who knows a few things. BHO is just beginning to get his feet wet, after spending 2 years as a *community organizer in Chicago*........good comparison ryan...... :lol:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Check this out. MSNBC is running a pole on whether or not the press has been fair to McCain.



> Is Democrat Barack Obama unfairly receiving more coverage than Republican John McCain? * 74786 responses
> 
> Yes, the media has a liberal bias. No one should be surprised by this.
> 79%
> ...


Ryan, your post proves the point doesn't it?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Longshot said:


> Ryan, your post proves the point doesn't it?


No disagreement there....

It's been very lopsided indeed.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

R y a n said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan, your post proves the point doesn't it?
> ...


Ryan, I do agree there is liberal bias in the media. When it comes to the major networks it seems very evident. I was a little surprised at the pole. 79% was higher than I thougt the pole would show.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

When McCain was in flight glasses hes wasn't a poser he was a fighter jet pilot flying combat missions off a aircraft carrier. He almost died several times doing it for our country.

I dont even like McCain but I sure respect that.

Obama maybe could fly a yellow coupe deville with rims.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

*charlie rangel has got a nice one, 2004.....he is driving around NY city
(at the tax payers expense, of course), "so he will look like someone"........he said so too!*


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

You guys are seriously missing the subtle imagery and symbolism.

His handlers are doing a masterful job at his campaign. The appearance in the image above is not the stuff of reality but rather of Hollywood (Bond, Mission Impossible, and so on), but you have to look at the majority of the voting public who have in fact lost all contact with American reality.

What is forgotten in their thinking (and what needs reminding) is that an association with Hollywood's spectacle of heroism is hardly a liability for a politician, particularly with a voting public that has difficulty separating what is reel and what is real.










Sure McCain may have worn a fighter pilot jacket _*2 generations ago*_. But the people that Obama is bringing to the polls only see an old man in a golf cart sitting next to an old man who used to be president before they were born.

That image of Obama on the other hand is powerful and speaks volumes of his current appeal. He is someone who looks, talks, and thinks about things in a pragmatic way. He embodies the look of a national figurehead for the greatest country on Earth.

Being a president is much more than positions on topics.

Just sit and consider the imagery alone, irrespective of other factors.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Seriously... McCain is like that shopowner in No Country for Old Men. And Obama's asking him the question ...

here is the clip if you haven't seen the movie.... i'm sure most of you haven't. I'd suggest you watch the whole movie if you haven't seen it.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I haven't seen the movie only watched the clip, but you lost me with that reference Ryan...

But I would rather choose a president based on experience vs imagery and symbolism. (ie smoke and mirrors..)

Sadly though about 90% of americans will vote for a president based on "image" and not on experience or how they stand on the issues.



> Being a president is much more than positions on topics


.

I will correct you there, _*becoming*_ president is much more than positions on topics.
*Being* president should have_ everything _to do with positions on topics..


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

It's funny I did a google search on images of both and got the folowing photos of Obama with questionary people or poses...























ors.com/forums/userpix/12758_obama3_1.jpg[/img]







(yes I know the Osama one is fake)


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I only found one photo of mccain with a very questionable person....


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I missed these two for Obama


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> Sadly though about 90% of americans will vote for a president based on "image" and not on experience or how they stand on the issues.


That I guess is the crux of my point on this thread.



dblkluk said:


> > Being a president is much more than positions on topics
> 
> 
> .
> ...


I disagree. Being a President also involves being the figurehead for our Nation. When people outside the US right now think of the United States, who is the first person they think of? Bush.

A President represents us to the world. They are our highest representative in the International arena. Whereever a US President travels, every country rolls out their highest dignataries.

HOW a President appears... his looks, his bearing... his verbal acumen, etc ... ALL matters.

Right now over 1 Million people are being forecasted to watch Obama speak live in Germany later this week! *1 MILLION!*

Did McCain receive that kind of welcome? Would he? Seriously?

I think that speaks volumes about the direction the world would like the US to go. Symbolism matters volumes.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

10 million people watch Dr Phil every day

But it doesn't make him the best candidate for president.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

R y a n said:


> HOW a President appears... his looks, his bearing... his verbal acumen, etc ... ALL matters.


Just curious, did you happen to hear Obama's press conf today?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Ryan, if the Republicans were spouting these same things they would be crying age discrimination and so forth. I don't know if you have interviewed and hired people in your career, but according to the law this is not appropriate to base your views on a person's appearance or age. Regardless, like I said if it were the other way around we sure would be hearing the cries of outrage.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jgat said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > HOW a President appears... his looks, his bearing... his verbal acumen, etc ... ALL matters.
> ...


No I missed it. Was it memorable? Good/Bad? Gaffe? Verbal misstep?

I like hearing both sides... doesn't matter who gaffes.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Longshot said:


> Ryan, if the Republicans were spouting these same things they would be crying age discrimination and so forth. I don't know if you have interviewed and hired people in your career, but according to the law this is not appropriate to base your views on a person's appearance or age. Regardless, like I said if it were the other way around we sure would be hearing the cries of outrage.


Noone is spouting anything. These are simply McCain's words. Noone forced him to speak. Noone messed up his knowledge of geography. Let's not forget that he is supposed to be one of Congress's leading experts on Foreign Diplomacy. He should know these things. If he doesn't, the question then becomes why.

The job of President is an exception to any "hiring policy". There is no exact set of rules or qualifications. That is why we have a vetting process that happens prior to the election.

And for the record... Obama has been taking a beating far worse than McCain on this forum. The implication that this is ageism is unfounded, and pales in comparison to any number of political or personal jabs that have been directed his way here on a range of issues including religion or race. All one has to do is scroll down the thread title list on the politics forum to see that.

Any number of politicians have served admirably past the age of 70 provided they are of sound sharp mind. Howevere there are just as many examples of fools staying in office for a decade or two too long as well to maintain seniority and favor for their state.

Edit: Which makes this picture so timely...












Ahh those kids over at *Vanity Fair... *never to be out done... what funny folks they are. Bunch of ageists they must be.... (notice the fireplace)

Which was in direct response to the prior "Politics of Fear" symbolism perpetuated by the New Yorker when they published this a few weeks back:










Now you tell me... who started the imagery and discrimination first?

hmmm?

As pointed out by Lee Siegel with a rather interesting art-historical perspective on why the New Yorker cover didn't quite make it as satire:



> In satire, absurdity achieves its rationality through moral perspective - or it remains simply incoherent or malign absurdity. The New Yorker represented the right-wing caricature of the Obamas while making the fatal error of not also caricaturing the right wing.


So Vanity Fair stepped in and did it for them. Masterfully so.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

R y a n said:


> Noone is spouting anything. These are simply McCain's words. Noone forced him to speak. Noone messed up his knowledge of geography. Let's not forget that he is supposed to be one of Congress's leading experts on Foreign Diplomacy. He should know these things. If he doesn't, the question then becomes why.


Sorry Ryan I'm not sure what you are trying to get across here in this post pertaining to McCain's words. We are talking about your claim that the Presidents appearance is very important and equal to their views as stated below.



R y a n said:


> HOW a President appears... his looks, his bearing... his verbal acumen, etc ... ALL matters.





> The job of President is an exception to any "hiring policy". There is no exact set of rules or qualifications. That is why we have a vetting process that happens prior to the election.


Many believe it to be wrong for any setting. Of course those so concerned with it only use it to their own advantage and does not apply to them.

Yes the cover shots are quite timely. :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Longshot said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > Noone is spouting anything. These are simply McCain's words. Noone forced him to speak. Noone messed up his knowledge of geography. Let's not forget that he is supposed to be one of Congress's leading experts on Foreign Diplomacy. He should know these things. If he doesn't, the question then becomes why.
> ...


You got me. I don't know why I brought that onto this thread? Can't remember now. I'm getting too old to remember my thoughts :lol: oke:

I think I meant that in a different thread and accidentally cross posted it?

One correction... I never said his appearance should be equal in importance to his positions. Only that to many voters appearance matters alot. They might not "know" his every platform position, but they just like the cut of his jib, and if he seems honest and sincere, and speaks to their issues.

All of that is wrapped up in a person's overall perception of another, and it does matter.

There are people on both party's teams, who do nothing but review imagery and positioning during campaign appearances. They are paid to ensure that every unspoken psychological aspect is considered when the cameras are on. Ever wonder why the people featured in the background are a perfect blend of color, race, age, and gender balanced? Take a look again when you see a "stage" behind a politician. They hand out "special" tickets to people they pull out of the audience who fit a certain "perfect" demographic in order to complete the blend/puzzle. It isn't by coincendence.

That is along the same lines of perception and imagery to win an election. It is all tied in.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

*That is along the same lines of perception and imagery to win an election. It is all tied in.*

it's called "closing the deal"........selling yourself. it has nothing to do with honesty or integrity......example. NO-bama suddenly supports the 2nd Amendment decision of the supreme court, but has openly advocated banning the manufacture, sale and ownership of hand guns in the US in his short tenure as a congressman/community organizer from Chicago.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Ryan, I read the other thread after posting. I now understand where the comment came from. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:lol:

:beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Bobm said:


>


Classic!! :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> particularly with a voting public that has difficulty separating what is reel and what is real.


That is for sure. We have an entire generation that puts more credability in ET than God.



> HOW a President appears... his looks, his bearing... his verbal acumen, etc ... ALL matters.


Isn't it a shame that it has come to the point that our leaders must cater to the shallow and the foolish?



> Right now over 1 Million people are being forecasted to watch Obama speak live in Germany later this week! 1 MILLION!


Isn't that the one that came off yesterday with 200,000 present? I noticed the cameras masterfully avoiding the hecklers. Maybe he spoke to long and that's why he couldn't visit the soldiers like he said he would.



> Symbolism matters volumes.


I know right off people will think I am quoting Rush Limbaugh, but it's funny because I said this way back in about 1960 or 61. "We are becoming a nation that to often chooses *symbolism over substance*". Obama even coming close to McCain in the polls proves my point.



> Seriously... McCain is like that shopowner in No Country for Old Men. And Obama's asking him the question ...
> 
> here is the clip if you haven't seen the movie.... i'm sure most of you haven't.


I seen it the first week-end it was released. The previews looked good, but it was the worst movie this year, and one of the poorest I have ever wasted my money on. Still I would rather be the shop owner (McCain) than a mad remorseless killer (Obama) as your comparison. oke: 

Somewhere in the above posts you mentioned racist remarks about Obama. All I have seen is people mistakenly looking at Islam as a race. If you like a religion or not does not make a person racist, or his remarks racist. All to often I am seeing the racist card played for none racist comments. For example pastor Wright has no outstanding Christians as friends, he has hateful racist Farrakhan and Daffy Kadafi. The only racism I have noticed has been coming from the other side. With statements by Wright that AIDS is a white plan to kill colored people etc.

On one hand we are dealing with a soft headed liberal old man, and on the other we are dealing with radicals.



> And for the record... Obama has been taking a beating far worse than McCain on this forum.


Of course he has, what would you expect from a pro-gun bunch of guys when Obama wants all handguns gone? I noticed you said you think you need to present the other side to be fair. Fair in politics is an awfully far left idea. If you notice they want to hinder free speech under the guise of fairness also. Rush Limbaugh and many conservatives are making it big on radio while liberal talk show programs are falling on their face. Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid are all over this and want to shut down the conservative voices if the liberals don't get equal time. This is free enterprise, not paid for political advertising. They even tried to shut off Rush Limbaugh on the broadcasts that our soldiers get in Iraq and Afghanistan. There is that disrespect for out soldiers again. It would appear that our liberal friends support the first amendment only when it fits their agendas. Fairness?????? That would have given Hitler and Tokyo Rose equal air time in America during WWII. Get on moveon.org and see how much fairness they allow.

I wouldn't admit if I was liberal either Ryan,  but your among friends so relax and don't mask your political leanings under the guise of fairness. Some of the nicest guys on here (like Ken) are liberal. We conservatives don't always think the worst of people. Some are liberal because they are kind hearted and think that is the way to serve humanity, others are liberal because they have different agendas, and some are liberal because they are uninformed. Of course I know that fits conservatives also. For example I think it would be better to provide jobs than just give people welfare. Like my native American friends say your enemies make you strong your friends make you weak. This is why I think liberalism makes us all weak.


----------

